# Création de widget



## tracy (11 Mai 2006)

Bien le bonjour a tous,

Voila, cela fait un petit moment que j'ai mon mini (3 semaines environ) et je souhaite desormais créer un widget. Ne vous inquietez pas, je ne vous embeterez pas sur toute la marche a suivre etant donné qu'il est quasi terminé. Etant totalement neophyte coté programmation je fais donc appel a vos services, si je puis dire cela.

Donc mon widget est designé, testé il fonctionne. La seule chose que je n'arrive pas a faire est que lorsqu'on click sur le widget, ca aille a une URL demandé (un site donc). J'ai essayé avec les balises <a href...> </a> mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

Est ce que qq'un pourrait m'aiguiller svp?

Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2006)

J'ai juste regardé pour le widget Traduction fourni avec OSx, a son dos y a un lien qui envoie sur un site, dans son fichier Traduction.html y a ça :

```
<div id='back'>
		<img id='backsideImg' src='Images/backside.png' width='328' height='225'/>
		<img align='center' valign='center' src='Images/logo.png' id='backlogo' onclick='clickOnProvider();'/>
		<div id='done'></div>
	</div>
```

Et la fonction dans le fichier Traduction.js est :

```
function clickOnProvider(event)
{
    widget.openURL("http://www.systransoft.com");
}
```


----------

